# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  حاصل ضرب 5 جمله دنباله ی هندسی....

## Shirin.H

حاصل ضرب 5 جمله که دنباله هندسی می سازند 243 است
حاصل ضرب جمله اول در جمله پنجم چند است؟ :Y (619): 
مرسی

----------


## MehD

در تصاعد هندسی ضرب جملات متساوی الفاصله از جمله ی وسط باهم برابرن و مساوی با جمله ی وسط به توان 2 هستن

اینجا 5تا جمله داریم پس: 1×5 = 2×4 = 3به توان 2 (شماره ی جملات)

پس ضرب همه ی جملات میشه: (ضرب جمله ی 5 و1 × ضرب جمله ی 5 و 1 × جذر ضرب جمله ی 5 و 1)
که یعنی ضرب جملات 5 و 1 به توان 2.5 که میشه 243، از اینجا جواب در میاد 9

----------

